# Saying goodbye to Bailey



## Blue Sky (Jul 6, 2021)

More later.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jul 7, 2021)

bye Bailey.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 7, 2021)

I actually didn’t mean to post this quite yet. She is still with us but her appointment is coming up if she doesn’t beat us to it. She is comfortable but fading. Sorry to be such a drama queen and thank you for the kind thoughts. More later.  ( Bailey is an LGD).


----------



## Baymule (Jul 7, 2021)

You are no drama Queen. This is your dog, partner and friend. We get it. I have a 13 year old Great Pyrenees that is slow, winding down her life. We don’t like it, we grieve and we face it head on.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 7, 2021)

She ate and drank tonight.  Balance is better. I treated her for uti and she’s better. Well we will see what tomorrow brings. Thanks again all.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 8, 2021)

We are here for you.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 8, 2021)

She ate so so but just now she was trying to play with Leo. I think it’s vet time to evaluate the uti thing. Bad me I did a home treatment on a hunch but she improved. She keeps surprising us. She will go though. Just glad to have a good day. You wouldn’t believe how old she is.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 8, 2021)

How old is Bailey?


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 8, 2021)

There is some dispute I am not her first owner. At least 16 probably 17. She is a pocket pyr, small at 60 lbs. I’ve had her 15 yrs she was at least 1 yo when I got her but first owner said nearly two.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 9, 2021)

Her longevity is a testament to your care.


----------



## BaBaaHMonica (Jul 9, 2021)

When we have a cat getting closer....we switch to a canned food.  The gravy makes it easier for them to eat when every movement hurts.


----------



## Finnie (Jul 10, 2021)

Blue Sky said:


> Bad me I did a home treatment on a hunch but she improved


No, GOOD you. When they are this old, all you can do is make them comfortable.

When we had a 13 1/2 year old retriever that was near the end, I wanted our vet to give her something for incontinence, so she could be less anxious. She was spending all day hovering near the door in fear of having an accident. But no, the vet was not willing to do that without first doing a complete blood work up and diagnostic testing. Really? Those test results would be a moot point. An old dog in a decline does not need heroic high tech medicine. They just need comfort and kindness. And he wasn’t willing to provide it. (We don’t go there anymore.)

You are doing a great job with your sweet baby.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you everyone. I have been chastised by vets (and mds for that matter) for taking things into my own hands. Bailey was doing the same thing at the door. Now she seems more comfortable and naps instead.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 10, 2021)

My Paris has always been wacko, I called her Psycho B!tch. She was a free throw away GP after somebody else messed her up. It took 2 years to turn her into a good dog. My first LGD, she has taught me much more than I have taught her. Neurotic, weird, crazy, location bound to HER back yard, killer dog. Then we moved, got sheep and they were Enemies To Be Destroyed. Had to start training all over again, what a fantastic dog. We ran a fence from the back yard to the sheep barn just for her. She stayed with lambing ewes, weaned lambs, and guarded chickens. A few weeks ago, she dug out of the back yard into the horse lot, under the gate, to the front yard. A new wrinkle in the fabric of her life, Paris retired herself and spends her days under the porch. She comes out to do chores with me, mornings and evenings. She has earned it. Paris can do what she darn well pleases.

Isn’t that what we owe our old friends? They have given us the best years of their life, we can make their last years as comfortable and happy as we can.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 10, 2021)

Baymule said:


> My Paris has always been wacko, I called her Psycho B!tch. She was a free throw away GP after somebody else messed her up. It took 2 years to turn her into a good dog. My first LGD, she has taught me much more than I have taught her. Neurotic, weird, crazy, location bound to HER back yard, killer dog. Then we moved, got sheep and they were Enemies To Be Destroyed. Had to start training all over again, what a fantastic dog. We ran a fence from the back yard to the sheep barn just for her. She stayed with lambing ewes, weaned lambs, and guarded chickens. A few weeks ago, she dug out of the back yard into the horse lot, under the gate, to the front yard. A new wrinkle in the fabric of her life, Paris retired herself and spends her days under the porch. She comes out to do chores with me, mornings and evenings. She has earned it. Paris can do what she darn well pleases.
> 
> Isn’t that what we owe our old friends? They have given us the best years of their life, we can make their last years as comfortable and happy as we can.


I had forgotten about Paris. I watched your posts about her with interest. She and Bailey have much in common.


----------



## messybun (Jul 10, 2021)

So sorry for you, good job on trusting your hunch though.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 13, 2021)

Bailey is holding her own today. Urine looks clear. The heifer has gone into estrus and if I thought she was a diva before... she has to stay in a pasture next to my neighbor’s house so she doesn’t share a fence with bulls. Gonna owe them some burger if she doesn’t knock off the serenades.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 19, 2021)

Bailey is about the same. Like the teenager I was she stays up late then sleeps til noon. She got a much needed bath which may have tired her out.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 19, 2021)

Give Bailey a hug from her Aunt Baymule .


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 19, 2021)

Thinking of you and your good dog...it's a hard thing to lose a good, good dog.  Some you never fully get over.   I'm so glad you were able to troubleshoot and get her some comfort despite the vets worst efforts.  I too do a lot of home vetting in the face of the current greed over care protocols.

Keep us apprised of how she goes along?  No drama there...only those who have had working dogs can understand the huge hole they leave in the fabric of your life and your farm.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank you for your support. I don’t come from a farming family and although my in-laws did farm they knew nothing about LGDs. You all know the sense of relief when the coyotes howl and the LGDs answer with the hammer of the gods volley of barks. And most of us know the sadness of loss of those dogs. But I suspect we wouldn’t have it any other way. A good day is seeing the dogs do their jobs effectively and effortlessly.  Bailey is eating little but comfortable.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 20, 2021)

Mom are you posting about me again?


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 21, 2021)

Such a good dog!  My heart goes out to you, Blue Sky.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 21, 2021)

I don't come from a farming family either. Farming is in my heritage, my Daddy was the son of a share cropper and worked the fields from age 10 years old. But like so many, he grew up, joined the Navy and went all the way through the World War 2. Then he went to work at a job. He always gardened and fed us kids. My Mother was removed from farming by quite a few generations and had no desire to get dirty. I always had a deep desire to be on the land and had whatever garden I could on a small city lot. I kept chickens and a garden in the middle of town. LOL A lady at work offered me Paris and I took her. I had been studying LGDs and knew I wanted one. And there you go, I was off and running. 

At least Bailey will come in the house so you can spoil her. She looks quite content laying on her bed.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 27, 2021)

Bailey is doing ok. I wish her appetite was better though. Here she is strolling down the driveway.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 29, 2021)

She's so beautiful!  Doesn't look like an old dog at all, does she?  

Whole fat buttermilk in her food may help....can give her an extra bit of fat and protein without taking up too much room in her gut and easy on her digestive system.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 29, 2021)

Again thank you all for your kind and helpful posts. She has started vomiting and is quite restless. We are back to a day by day thing. I’m going to try some organic plain yogurt. She has kept her evening meal so far. She must have good genetics because she was very youthful and still working two years ago. Then she told me she was done and she got house duty. She is still interested in the sheep but not guarding which is fine.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 30, 2021)

It is hard to watch our beloved animals slow down for what we know is coming. Big hugs to you and Bailey.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 2, 2021)

Fun with her bed then Leo’s. Is she smiling? Eating much better today.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 2, 2021)

There is a lot left on the old girl yet. I think she is enjoying her retirement.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes it appears that rumors of her demise were exaggerated. Leo doesn’t seem impressed at all.  (And I want my couch back bucko).


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 2, 2021)

Have you been eating out of my dish? Nope.


----------



## Sunnyslope (Aug 4, 2021)

Sorry to hear, been through this far too many times.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 8, 2021)

Well. I’m embarrassed for starting a goodbye post when the subject has rallied. I’m glad “that day” is postponed. Bailey is eating better and more active. Shedding all over my house, her skin seems sensitive so only a quick, gentle brushing daily. The day  we sent our heifer for processing Bailey held her in place at an accidentally open gate. A stout little soul.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 8, 2021)

No need to be embarrassed, as a senior she does have a limited time...who knows!?!  

But we all enjoy her presence...so keep updating!  Give her a hug for me.    We all take one day at a time. Right?


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 8, 2021)

Will do and Bailey will get her hugs. Thanks all. 
She also rolled in something stinky but thanks to covid I can’t smell much so the bath may not be so bad.  Take your wins where you can. ☺️


----------



## Baymule (Aug 9, 2021)

I've thought a couple of times that Paris was about to go, but she keeps keeping on. Since she reinvented herself from a backyard bound Psycho B!tch to a Front Yard Psycho, she has become another dog. Happier, more active, and doesn't miss HER back yard. Retirement suits her. Who knows? Instead of counting her out at 13, she could hang around awhile.

 Same with your Bailey. She could enjoy all this pampering so much, she might hand around a while longer to soak up all this attention.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 16, 2021)

All good on the Bailey front today. She sleeps most of the day then cold noses me at 3am to go out. I used to go to work at that time and I can manage to sleepwalk to let her out. My other LGD Caddo had a busy weekend. As I was letting Bailey out Caddo started the hammer of the gods barking. Then I heard raccoon shrieks and big splashes. Scratch one adult male raccoon. Guess he should have brought Gideon’s Bible 😊. Seriously I should rename Caddo Lucky because dog, coon and pond can turn out much worse. Silly music references intentional. I used to work for a music distributor in the 80’s.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 16, 2021)

Go Caddo! What a great dog!
We have 3 big hogs loaded in the stock trailer, to take to slaughter first thing in the morning. Paris attacked the trailer. She went under the trailer trying to bite pig feet through the very narrow cracks between the boards. Then she tried to chew the steel end of the trailer. If Paris could get to those hogs, they would eat her. Obviously she hates hogs.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 16, 2021)

Paris is a dog of strong convictions. She’s lucky to have you. Dealing with a dog with an “interesting” personality is challenging. Bacon, sausage and chops for the freezer yay!  I’ve got a little pork. A friend hunts land we have elsewhere and gets a feral hog now and then. We have a reliable processor who so far has seen no illness in the carcasses.  We have not croaked or oinked from feral meat. But when in doubt throw it out.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 17, 2021)

Blue Sky said:


> Paris is a dog of strong convictions. She’s lucky to have you. Dealing with a dog with an “interesting” personality is challenging. Bacon, sausage and chops for the freezer yay!  I’ve got a little pork. A friend hunts land we have elsewhere and gets a feral hog now and then. We have a reliable processor who so far has seen no illness in the carcasses.  We have not croaked or oinked from feral meat. But when in doubt throw it out.


I like the way you put that, strong convictions. LOL You can sat that again! Haha

I’ve processed and eaten feral hogs, they can be quite tasty. I don’t have anywhere to hunt now, haven’t hunted in years.

Home grown pork sure is some fine eating. We took 3 hogs, split 5 ways. By the time I did “selling” we only had a half hog for ourselves and DD and family. Gained 3 new customers. I may have to raise more hogs next year.


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 17, 2021)

Is there any dog like a Pyrenees?
Actually all dogs enrich our lives.


----------



## Blue Sky (Sep 22, 2021)

Well Bailey is eating heartily and enjoying cooler weather. The bad turn she had that caused this thread appears to have passed.   She is a sticky mess from dallis grass and pollen. I noticed she has no reverse and I’ve rearranged furniture so she can follow her 3am route without getting stuck. She helped set mousetraps this morning. I remember where I set them by singing my version of “Lili Marlene”
🎹 underneath the sofa
      by the bathroom door
      song’s about catching mice 
       I need to get out more….


----------



## Blue Sky (Sep 22, 2021)

When I was in elementary school many years ago in a very German part of the rural Midwest, we were taught songs which turned out to be repurposed songs from a certain reich. The lyrics were changed and we as youngsters didn’t know a thing about it. One year we had a substitute teacher who taught us Hava Nagila and a couple of other Jewish songs so I guess things evened out. She must have laughed herself silly on the way back to the city. Goes to show that politics in education isn’t a new invention. (Lili Marlene reference)


----------



## Cecilia's-herd (Sep 22, 2021)

Well, we all know how dark ring-around-the-rosie turned out to be...


----------



## Blue Sky (Oct 14, 2021)

Bailey update. Holding her own. Unsteady on her feet at times but still ambles 3/10’s of a mile with me when I let the sheep out in the morning. Appetite could be better but what goes in comes out properly. She likes the cooler weather and the other dogs play very gently with her. She still messes up her bed and makes a deliberate effort to trip over my husband’s shoes. Whether he’s in them or not. She hobbled to the front gate to give the UPS driver what for. One day at a time for us.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2021)

Paris went under the porch and wouldn't come out. I crawled in to get her. She freaked out and went back under the porch. She didn't eat last night. Is she just being weird or   

I hope Bailey's days are good ones.


----------



## Blue Sky (Oct 15, 2021)

@Baymule I wondered about Paris after you mentioned your horse fell on her(?). I hope she’s ok and you as well.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2021)

Paris came out from under the porch and  got on the porch. She ate a little bit and laid on the porch all day. 

The horse falling on her didn't seem to faze her. I'm sure it didn't feel very good though.


----------



## Blue Sky (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas from Bailey.  She is actually rallying a bit  I’ll try for more pics later. She’s mad at me because dinner is late


----------



## Baymule (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas Bailey! So good to see you in that snazzy red bow!


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas Bailey!  Just glad to see you!!!🤗


----------



## Blue Sky (Dec 25, 2021)

Clearly she’s happier wearing her bow to one side. “Geez mom show some fashion sense!”


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2021)

Love that face!


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 15, 2022)

Bailey and the new dog.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 15, 2022)

You got an Anatolian?


----------



## Blue Sky (Feb 16, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You got an Anatolian?


Yep. She is my 3rd. She was in a puppy mill situation, confined and starving trying to nurse pups. No socialization with people or livestock but I think in time she’ll be a good guardian.


----------



## Blue Sky (Apr 16, 2022)

Today was Bailey’s last day. The birds were singing, the Bluebonnets were blooming. We were proceeding with it when the vet tech burst in and announced that the office cat had a large snake in the adjacent room. She climbed on the chair next to me. I had been crying but couldn’t help but laugh, this lady was fast for her size. The vet completed Bailey’s exit and the snake was shown the door. Never a dull moment with Bailey. The tech apologized profusely and I told her I didn’t mind a bit (my deal is spiders). Bailey is with her friends now and if there is a thunderstorm this afternoon she has run into her sister Libby and they’re going at it again.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm so sorry and saddened.    RIP Baily!  😭  you're missed.


----------



## Blue Sky (Apr 16, 2022)

A portrait I did a couple of years ago.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2022)

Bailey was with her momma, wrapped in love, peaceful, plus the excitement of a snake. Seems like a fitting exit for your best friend. I’m so sorry that she had to go, you gave her the best life possible.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2022)

Wow! You are quite the artist! I know you will treasure her portrait f


----------



## Blue Sky (Apr 16, 2022)

Thanks everybody. My husband reminded me of the time Bailey rescued one of our Anatolians. Rosie had a bad hip and got herself stuck in the black gumbo of our pond. Bailey barked til we noticed and a good thing because Rosie in spite of being in a bit of water was starting a good heat stroke.  @Baymule. Thank you. I went to school, was a commercial artist and then gave it up. When I retired from throwing freight the last case was a bunch of art supplies. I took it as a sign.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2022)

Bailey was one of those “broke the mold when God made her” kind of dogs. We all have dogs, have had dogs, will have more dogs. But there are those once in a lifetime dogs that live in your heart forever.


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 16, 2022)

That is a beautiful portrait of her and a wonderful tribute.  I am sorry you had to lose her, but it sounds like it was the right time for her to go.  Having the snake incident helped to bring a little levity to a sad situation... something that you will always look back on with a little laugh mixed in with the sad.  
How is the new dog working out?


----------



## Blue Sky (Apr 17, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> That is a beautiful portrait of her and a wonderful tribute.  I am sorry you had to lose her, but it sounds like it was the right time for her to go.  Having the snake incident helped to bring a little levity to a sad situation... something that you will always look back on with a little laugh mixed in with the sad.
> How is the new dog working out?


The new dog has lots of issues. She was part of a puppy mill situation and not properly socialized with people, dogs or livestock. She escaped periodically and probably killed to feed herself. But she is intelligent and has a strong desire to please. I think there’s hope for her as a guardian and certainly as a pet dog. Warning: rehabilitation doesn’t always work. Don’t try this at home unless you are prepared for losses and disappointment. Imma idiot who didn’t pass on a problem dog. 😜
Thank you for the compliments. My head seems to hold one thing at a time today.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2022)

My first LGD, Paris, was a free throw away chicken killer. I don't know what they did to that dog, but she had psychotic problems all her life. It took 2 years to turn her from a chicken hater to a chicken guard. Then we moved, got sheep, and she decided sheep were dangerous monsters that she needed to attack to protect me. It took one batch of weaned lambs in a small pen in HER yard for her to learn how to protect sheep. That's the short version, but you get it.

Put her down last October at 13 years old. Darn good dog, taught me more than I ever taught her. So yes, there is hope for a lost cause problem dog. Love, patience, patience, more patience, love........did I mention patience?  

It anybody can save this dog and turn her into a true guardian, that will be you.


----------



## Blue Sky (Apr 18, 2022)

Baymule said:


> My first LGD, Paris, was a free throw away chicken killer. I don't know what they did to that dog, but she had psychotic problems all her life. It took 2 years to turn her from a chicken hater to a chicken guard. Then we moved, got sheep, and she decided sheep were dangerous monsters that she needed to attack to protect me. It took one batch of weaned lambs in a small pen in HER yard for her to learn how to protect sheep. That's the short version, but you get it.
> 
> Put her down last October at 13 years old. Darn good dog, taught me more than I ever taught her. So yes, there is hope for a lost cause problem dog. Love, patience, patience, more patience, love........did I mention patience?
> 
> It anybody can save this dog and turn her into a true guardian, that will be you.


Thank you. She is going through the terrible  twos. Chewing on everything, won’t listen or mind. But an affectionate dog and smart. Sadly she’s cost me two nice lambs but that’s part of rescues. I remember your posts about Paris, the highs and lows. You gave her a chance to work, which I think LGDs need especially Pocket Pyrs. I purchased my first LGDs and didn’t have many issues. We had rotties and showed them in obedience. Talk about canine culture shock.  “Sit.”  “What?”  “Sit!”  Lgd walks to shade and lays down. They truly do teach us a lot. If I hear a certain bark I’m outside immediately before I know it.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 18, 2022)

Stay! Dog runs off. 
NO! Huh? 
There is nothing normal about these dogs except love them. What is her name?


----------



## Blue Sky (Apr 18, 2022)

Sophie. Means wisdom. 🤣🤣


----------



## Blue Sky (Apr 18, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> I'm so sorry and saddened.    RIP Baily!  😭  you're missed.


She truly is. And thank you.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 19, 2022)

Blue Sky said:


> Sophie. Means wisdom. 🤣🤣


You should start her own thread in the LDG forum. I like going back and reading my dogs journeys. When you think you aren’t getting anywhere, you can read back and see that you really have made progress.


----------



## Blue Sky (Apr 20, 2022)

Baymule said:


> You should start her own thread in the LDG forum. I like going back and reading my dogs journeys. When you think you aren’t getting anywhere, you can read back and see that you really have made progress.


I may do that. If people find it too tedious they can skip it. I do want to caution though, rescued LDGs can come with a lot of problems. I’ve been fortunate to work with a good rescue organization and have the support of my husband. And I suspect there’s been a little Divine assistance too. We people have been given a variety of stewardships and if we can’t always make things better we can try not to make them worse.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2022)

You never know when you might inspire someone who is about to give up, to keep trying. Or someone having the same problem, maybe they can help you, maybe you can help them. 

Just look at Paris’s story. Sure I had success but I had failures too. She was a psycho till the day she died, but she made a darn good dog-HER way. I can read her story now and smile at her memory.


----------

